# how can my ratings go down



## Herkojerko (Jan 9, 2016)

yesterday my rating was 4.8 something. With 24 rated trips with 21 of them being 5 star. Today with one more rating my rating went down to 4.63 with 22 trips 5 star and 25 rated trips


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah one 3 star can do that... Until 100+ rides drops are drastic.... I'm at 4.53 one time... Now 4.8 after 80+ rides since then.


----------



## Herkojerko (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes but if you notice there was only one rating since yesterday and that had to be a 5 star since the 5 star ratings went up by one


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

This happens all the time. You have to understand that the numbers Uber shows us are only ballpark. They do this because they don't want us to know for certain who dinged us when. I think there are ratings that are included in the total that aren't accounted for in the summary they provide.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

One other explanation is sometimes the score and # of ratings don't sync. I've seen my rating go up/down while # of ratings remained unchanged. Don't focus too much on it although it is easier said than done.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

One way to combat bad ratings if you miss a turn or mess up is to say something like "Sorry about that, I must be having a bad day" 

Defuses some folks and the ratings appear to be better.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

i dont get this rating system that uber got..in 2 days i drop from 4.89 to 4.78 and most of my passenger told me they give me a 5 star are atleast all of them were seems very happy with my service..i offer water/gum/aux cable/open the door for them too

i feel like im treated worst than a dog (water/gum/aux cable/open the door) still low rating?


but WTF still go down every single day.. this is some horse shit from uber

any 1 got same problem?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh and one third of the pax don't rate for months at a time... I've been urging riders to rate the same day by showing how I do that on my app. Most do but there are always those stubborn ones. *sigh*


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Anytime you drive a surge ---> it will go down ALOT! PAX gets pissed and takes out on the driver... Oh Well


----------

